# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Fp de color

## paradapepe

Hola a todos…
Que hacer cuando un  mago tiene la piel de color tirando a oscuro  y quiere usar el FP ¿? (solo veo fps de color crema, bueno ya saben…)     
Esta pregunta me la hice cuando le estaba explicando a un amigo como usar el fp pero el es medio morocho y no le servia el truco..
Bueno gracias saludoss…

----------


## sertxos83

hay paginas que venden fps negros para gente de color, en america seguro que lo venden en cualquier tienda de magia ya que hay mucha poblacion de color 


saludos

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

paradadepepe, te he mandado un mensaje privado, con una web que posteó eidan hace ya algun tiempo. Espero que te sirva   :Wink:  

No la pongo en abierto por más de uno verá lo que no debe.

¡Un abrazo!

----------


## Iván Manso

El gran Juan Antón y creo recordar que Salvano en su conferencia (este último no 100% seguro de que sea así) usaban un FP verde. Nadie lo veía.
Pero sí, mejor comprarse uno del color de tu piel por si las moscas   :Wink:  

Un saludo

Iván

----------


## MilagroUNO

El que yo conocia, usaba uno verde y fluorescente!!

Los de plastico son mas oscuros que los de goma, pero los de goma con el tiempo se van oscureciendo... cuestion de probar!

(sugerir que se pinte con aerosol mate es demasiado, no?)

----------


## pscmax

aqui teneis de todo sobre el FP.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=4341

----------


## Mago Mai

El F.P. no se utiliza con la finalidad de demostrar que tienes las manos vacias.

Lo utilizamos para desaparecer objetos pequeños.

Me gusta mucho el de Vernet Jumbo.
Mai

----------


## Ella

------------------------------

por favor: continuemos con el tema es "existen fps de color para gente de piel oscura? 




> Hola a todos…
> Que hacer cuando un  mago tiene la piel de color tirando a oscuro  y quiere usar el FP ¿? …

----------

